# Amazon Swords



## DigiDee (Mar 28, 2006)

In my 90 gallon piranha tank, I have 3 amazon sword plants (not sure of the exact variety). They started off about 6 inches tall. Well, not even 3 days later, they shot stems and leaves out the top of the tank (a full 24 inches). I would imagine they are quite happy plants. BUT, how do I go about propagating them? I haven't noticed any shoots or anything. If possible, I would like the current plants to expand, reproduce, whatever... and take up more room in the tank. I've read somewhere that you just split them down the middle and replant... other places say to just replant clippings. Any ideas?

I can get pics if absolutely necessary


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The best is to post pics in order to determine the exact spiece...

You can also check HERE!


----------



## DigiDee (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, here's some pictures. I only had 2 shots left. The first is a pic of the leaves ( i think that'll help) and one of the full array of plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

those are not amazon swords.

if there are new plants growing, it is safe to carefully remove them and replant


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

i dint knwo what i was doing but i put the new sprout with the leaves and buried the roots and not its growing liek crazy :laugh:


----------



## DigiDee (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, the tag on the tank said "assorted amazon swords." I suppose that's what I get for trusting ye olde petsmarte. Any idea what they could be then?

"if there are new plants growing, it is safe to carefully remove them and replant"

There aren't any new ones growing. No shoots or runners or anything.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i baught the same looking plant and noticed the same growth, and it was labled "amazon Sword" as well...... =\


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DigiDee said:


> Okay, here's some pictures.


DigiDee,

Your Sword looks like Echinodorus macrophyllus.
It has large rounded leaves (also submerged grown are rounded) and the base of the leaves is heart shaped.
Here is a link to that plant:
Tropica

A more robust Sword looking very much same is Echinodorus argentinensis (=grandiflorus). It can reach up to 6 feet tall!

Dawgz,

Your Sword looks more of a Amazon Sword (Echinodorus bleheri). Those round leaves are emersed grown leaves. The submerged grown ar longer and more sword shaped. Note that the base of the leaves is not heart shaped.

Regards,


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

iight, cool, thanx.


----------



## DigiDee (Mar 28, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> Okay, here's some pictures.


DigiDee,

Your Sword looks like Echinodorus macrophyllus.
It has large rounded leaves (also submerged grown are rounded) and the base of the leaves is heart shaped.
Here is a link to that plant:
Tropica

A more robust Sword looking very much same is Echinodorus argentinensis (=grandiflorus). It can reach up to 6 feet tall!

Dawgz,

Your Sword looks more of a Amazon Sword (Echinodorus bleheri). Those round leaves are emersed grown leaves. The submerged grown ar longer and more sword shaped. Note that the base of the leaves is not heart shaped.

Regards,
[/quote]

Yeah, I think you're right. Thanks a ton.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Do u do something special to the plants or water to get them to produce new small plants, Ive had mine fpr a year and they just keep ketting new leaves but no small plants.


----------

